# Install bass traps



## genelec79 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi everybody! I apologize if this is againgt the rules cause i have posted the same post probably on the wrong place yesterday.If somedbody can help with advice i will be very thankfull. I have purchase 6 VPR(Modex plate) absorbers for low frequency treatment of my small small project studio room( HxWxL (2,45m;2,30m;4,40m) ). I wanted to find places in a room with highest modal activity to put absorbers there and i have place the speaker in one corner and the measuring mic in intersection all three boundary surfaces, two boundary surfaces. So basically is stupid but ,should i positioning absorbers according to results from measurement along the length of the room or according to measurement from my real speaker position (which is along the width of the room)!?????
Thanx and sorry for my bad English!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to look at the response at your listening position. Then determine which surfaces are causing the problems at the listening position by playing static tones to find out where the most build up is. This is not a 100% sure method for everything but it will address a lot of things.

Also, don't likely expect 4 modex plates to fix everything. 1st, they're tuned and not broadband. 2nd, its simply not enough surface area unless you get very very lucky. With the length and width of the room being pretty close to each other dimensionally, the problems you do find will likely be pretty intense in nature. 

Bryan


----------

